# EOI timelines



## chprakashs (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,

I need help with deciding the timelines for EOI and state sponsorship. Below is my status with various applications.

Skill Assessment result date: 15/07/2013
Occupation Code: 262113 (Systems Administrator)
Employment considered: Nov 2011 onwards
Total Points: 50
30: Age (27)
10: Education (Diploma in computers)
10: IELTS (7 in each band)

Due to changes in DIAC rules in July 2013, 5 years of experience was cut down and I lost 10 points and eligibility. I tried for 8 in each band in ielts to get that 10 points but was not successful. My plan was to wait till December 2014 and get 5 point for 3 years of experience and then apply for visa. But now my consultant says that quota for NSW state sponsorship might get over by December 2014, In which case, I have to wait till July 2015 for the quota to get renewed again. But my ACS will expire by then as it is valid only for 2 years. I cannot by-pass state sponsorship and go for 189 visa (through spouse's ACS 5 points) because 262113 occupation is only on CSOL and in SOL and state sponsorship is mandatory (got to know recently) for this occupation.

Can I make some adjustments to timings of EOI and state sponsorship such that I get it before the quota is over? Can I apply for statesponship before Dec 2014 and then apply for Visa only after I get required exp i.e. after Dec 2014?

What is the best thing I can do here without waiting till July 2015? 

Thanks in advance.

P.S : I want to try only NSW because of the opportunities for Systems Administrators are high compared to other states.


----------



## chprakashs (Jun 7, 2014)

folks, any thoughts?


----------

